# Thousands of rides, years of doing this, think you’ve seen it all....nope!



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Drunk shift tonight. I only drive surges, no base rates. Knew tonight would be surging at a certain spot so I went out. Declining rides (17% acceptance rate) and bang 2.5x ride....accept. Couple gets in and disgusting display of PDA. Calling each other “kissy face, love kitten, smoochie, pookie bear”, and lots of stupid cliche’ names you’ve ever heard! I wanted to barf! As we get close to the drop off the woman says “I’m tired and I think I just want to go home sweetie”. Showed them how to enter a second stop....all good. Kissy face gets out and says to get his girl home safe and gives me a $20. “No problem, I’ll get her home safe”

2 minutes into the ride she asks me to stop at a 7-11 convenience store and hands me $5. Fine with that, all good. She gets back to the car but this time sits in the front passenger seat. Tells me she was dying for a cigarette cause “that a-hole thinks I’ve quit”. Starts telling me what a D-bag he is and only stays with “The a-hole” cause his family has a lot of money.

We pull up to her apartment complex, time to get out. She caught me off-guard and literally dove over the center console on top of me. Before I knew what was happening she shoved her tongue down my throat and full on grabbed my “Johnson”. I said to her as I pushed her off, “WTH are you doing”! Long story short she was really pissed that I wouldn’t go in with her. As I drove away I was like SMH. I actually feel really bad for her fiancé, “kissy face”. He has no idea how bad he’s getting played.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

You should of gone back and knocked on his door and told him. 
Even better if you had a dash cam.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

C’mon man!! Sad Uber would’ve gotten her number and stretched this story into three months of torturing UP members with suspense.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Not cool of her... you handled it well ???? ...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Tipped $25 and you got your esophagus licked. Sounds like a productive night.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Drunk shift tonight. I only drive surges, no base rates. Knew tonight would be surging at a certain spot so I went out. Declining rides (17% acceptance rate) and bang 2.5x ride....accept. Couple gets in and disgusting display of PDA. Calling each other "kissy face, love kitten, smoochie, pookie bear", and lots of stupid cliche' names you've ever heard! I wanted to barf! As we get close to the drop off the woman says "I'm tired and I think I just want to go home sweetie". Showed them how to enter a second stop....all good. Kissy face gets out and says to get his girl home safe and gives me a $20. "No problem, I'll get her home safe"
> 
> 2 minutes into the ride she asks me to stop at a 7-11 convenience store and hands me $5. Fine with that, all good. She gets back to the car but this time sits in the front passenger seat. Tells me she was dying for a cigarette cause "that a-hole thinks I've quit". Starts telling me what a D-bag he is and only stays with "The a-hole" cause his family has a lot of money.
> 
> We pull up to her apartment complex, time to get out. She caught me off-guard and literally dove over the center console on top of me. Before I knew what was happening she shoved her tongue down my throat and full on grabbed my "Johnson". I said to her as I pushed her off, "WTH are you doing"! Long story short she was really pissed that I wouldn't go in with her. As I drove away I was like SMH. I actually feel really bad for her fiancé, "kissy face". He has no idea how bad he's getting played.


Was she hot?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mbd said:


> Was she hot?


Also as a follow up .. if it was me would you push me off?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Also as a follow up .. if it was me would you push me off?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Seamus said:


> my "Johnson"


I said well that's my


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Drunk shift tonight. I only drive surges, no base rates. Knew tonight would be surging at a certain spot so I went out. Declining rides (17% acceptance rate) and bang 2.5x ride....accept. Couple gets in and disgusting display of PDA. Calling each other "kissy face, love kitten, smoochie, pookie bear", and lots of stupid cliche' names you've ever heard! I wanted to barf! As we get close to the drop off the woman says "I'm tired and I think I just want to go home sweetie". Showed them how to enter a second stop....all good. Kissy face gets out and says to get his girl home safe and gives me a $20. "No problem, I'll get her home safe"
> 
> 2 minutes into the ride she asks me to stop at a 7-11 convenience store and hands me $5. Fine with that, all good. She gets back to the car but this time sits in the front passenger seat. Tells me she was dying for a cigarette cause "that a-hole thinks I've quit". Starts telling me what a D-bag he is and only stays with "The a-hole" cause his family has a lot of money.
> 
> We pull up to her apartment complex, time to get out. She caught me off-guard and literally dove over the center console on top of me. Before I knew what was happening she shoved her tongue down my throat and full on grabbed my "Johnson". I said to her as I pushed her off, "WTH are you doing"! Long story short she was really pissed that I wouldn't go in with her. As I drove away I was like SMH. I actually feel really bad for her fiancé, "kissy face". He has no idea how bad he's getting played.


Deactivation coming tommorrow.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Also as a follow up .. if it was me would you push me off?


If you were a female driver (which you are) and the rider was a male would you be ok with some random dude jumping on you and forcing his tongue down your throat? Would you care how he looked.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> If you were a female driver (which you are) and the rider was a male would you be ok with some random dude jumping on you and forcing his tongue down your throat? Would you care how he looked.


Man she has never been the same
since my answer to the
"what I like about myself thread"
I shutter to think about what's gonna happen to poor @SFOspeedracer if she ever gets her hands on him ????


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Tipped $25 and you got your esophagus licked. Sounds like a productive night.


Licked by an ashtray still. Ewwww.

It's a horror on its own.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Seamus said:


> We pull up to her apartment complex, time to get out. She caught me off-guard and literally dove over the center console on top of me. Before I knew what was happening she shoved her tongue down my throat and full on grabbed my "Johnson". I said to her as I pushed her off, "WTH are you doing"! Long story short she was really pissed that I wouldn't go in with her. As I drove away I was like SMH. I actually feel really bad for her fiancé, "kissy face". He has no idea how bad he's getting played.


Wow. She probably was drunk AF. She practically got to 2nd base in a couple seconds, and you resisted the temptation. 
Many drivers would have just done it. The potential harm to her, makes it not right. Plus her fiancee trusted you to get her home safe.
There was a couple threads lately of drivers boasting of taking advantage of situations like this, made me sick.

You did the right thing.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Also as a follow up .. if it was me would you push me off?


There is no polite way to answer this.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

This ended much different than I thought, when I was reading it. i feel so bad for the guy. She’s using him for money, while he genuinely cares for her. What a ***** she is. 

Did you report her to Uber?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

About 5 years ago I was smack dab in the middle of a dayshift when a female pax jumped in. Maybe 28 years old, long white peasant skirt. Curvy big boned girl. Puerto Rican. 
She crossed her legs wide and called to me- "hey- look back here!"
No panties. She started rubbing on it!
I looked. Told her I was married and not gonna touch her "but I'm gonna save all these images for later!".
She was a banker. She'd apparently been on a crack run (little white rocks, not the afforementioned crack) all night.
Saw her two or three times on main Street after that.
She gave me a dirty look each time lol.
Probably cause I had dirt on her...


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Prey when sobered up she doesn't file a sexual assault report against her Uber driver that took advantage of her inebriated state.

She likes $$$$
Filing a Negligence suit against Uber for allowing a predator on the driver platform is worth Millions ?

Your "Uber driver" word against a crying hysterical girl with a rich boyfriend

https://nypost.com/2019/07/16/uber-driver-busted-for-sexually-abusing-young-passenger-report/


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Could've been a sexy story but you just had to go and do the right thing, huh? ?


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Drunk shift tonight. I only drive surges, no base rates. Knew tonight would be surging at a certain spot so I went out. Declining rides (17% acceptance rate) and bang 2.5x ride....accept. Couple gets in and disgusting display of PDA. Calling each other "kissy face, love kitten, smoochie, pookie bear", and lots of stupid cliche' names you've ever heard! I wanted to barf! As we get close to the drop off the woman says "I'm tired and I think I just want to go home sweetie". Showed them how to enter a second stop....all good. Kissy face gets out and says to get his girl home safe and gives me a $20. "No problem, I'll get her home safe"
> 
> 2 minutes into the ride she asks me to stop at a 7-11 convenience store and hands me $5. Fine with that, all good. She gets back to the car but this time sits in the front passenger seat. Tells me she was dying for a cigarette cause "that a-hole thinks I've quit". Starts telling me what a D-bag he is and only stays with "The a-hole" cause his family has a lot of money.
> 
> We pull up to her apartment complex, time to get out. She caught me off-guard and literally dove over the center console on top of me. Before I knew what was happening she shoved her tongue down my throat and full on grabbed my "Johnson". I said to her as I pushed her off, "WTH are you doing"! Long story short she was really pissed that I wouldn't go in with her. As I drove away I was like SMH. I actually feel really bad for her fiancé, "kissy face". He has no idea how bad he's getting played.


 I would've mailed the guy a note lighting her up. last thing the world needs is a bad marriage with kids that have to bear her insanity.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

It's like you threw away the winning lottery ticket. This is essentially the only reason I still drive - and buy lottery tickets.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> If you were a female driver (which you are) and the rider was a male would you be ok with some random dude jumping on you and forcing his tongue down your throat? Would you care how he looked.


I wouldn't be okay with that in real life.

But I am a driver talking to another driver ONLINE... it was a joke just trying to have a laugh ?‍♀


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I’m surprised she got to get on you and put her tongue deep in your throat so fast you didn’t realize...

If I were to try to change seats in the front, it would take me a minute...

Either you are a turtle o she is a cheetah.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Man she has never been the same
> since my answer to the
> "what I like about myself thread"
> I shutter to think about what's gonna happen to poor @SFOspeedracer if she ever gets her hands on him ????


Sf who ?‍♀


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Sf who ?‍♀


#UPDrama!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ve had very bad luck with girls who called me ‘pookie bear’.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Prey when sobered up she doesn't file a sexual assault report against her Uber driver that took advantage of her inebriated state.
> 
> She likes $$$$
> Filing a Negligence suit against Uber for allowing a predator on the driver platform is worth Millions ?
> ...


This made me laugh. It's like me saying a neighbor accused my docile dog of biting her child, and then posting an article about a pitbull that _actually_ tore the face off of a child.

As far as we know, OP isn't a felon and he didn't climb into the backseat and fondle/assault a teenager. But, all other parts of the stories match up perfectly! :laugh:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OldBay said:


> There is no polite way to answer this.


Well I'm in my 30s soooo we know your answer stud muffin ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Could've been a sexy story but you just had to go and do the right thing, huh? ?


While your post is funny, it illustrates the double standard. People make jokes when it involves a male driver and female pax.

But no one whose trying to earn a living should be subjected to unwanted touching or advances. I would've never thought so many female pax would be acting this way.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> While your post is funny, it illustrates the double standard. People make jokes when it involves a male driver and female pax.
> 
> But no one whose trying to earn a living should be subjected to unwanted touching or advances. I would've never thought so many female pax would be acting this way.


If I had to guess I think male drivers get touched by female pax in worse ways.

There is that understanding for many that you don't just jump on a female driver. For male drivers you hear more often that they are the ones always commiting sexual advances, which would put them at risk for situations like this.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Invisible said:


> While your post is funny, it illustrates the double standard. People make jokes when it involves a male driver and female pax.
> mu
> But no one whose trying to earn a living should be subjected to unwanted touching or advances. I would've never thought so many female pax would be acting this way.


I think in here we are acting a little
different than we would with the paxes.
At least I hope so or that lil mynx @Mkang14 would surely be headed
for a quick deactivation.
At the very least a spanking or 2


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> While your post is funny, it illustrates the double standard. People make jokes when it involves a male driver and female pax.
> 
> But no one whose trying to earn a living should be subjected to unwanted touching or advances. I would've never thought so many female pax would be acting this way.


_"I would've never thought so many female pax would be acting this way."_

Only in the fantasies of many male drivers whose brains lie to them.
The same male drivers who end up accused of
Sexual assault of a passenger.....
....Because the driver "thought" the passenger was consenting.

The only way to deal with the humiliation of Public menial labor
is by them living in a fantasy world.
*Fantasy prone personality* (*FPP*) American psychologists Sheryl C. Wilson and Theodore X. Barber first identified FPP in 1981, said to apply to about 4% of the population.

experiencing imagined sensations as real
having vivid sensory perceptions
receiving sexual satisfaction without physical stimulation

All women want poor unhygienic drivers to touch them. Right?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I think in here we are acting a little
> different than we would with the paxes.
> At least I hope so or that lil mynx @Mkang14 would surely be headed
> for a quick deactivation.
> At the very least a spanking or 2


True story ? ... online is different


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> If I had to guess I think male drivers get touched by female pax in worse ways.


It shouldn't be which is worse, but rather both are wrong and unwanted. My point was just how people react differently to hearing a male driver was assaulted and/or harassed.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I think in here we are acting a little
> different than we would with the paxes.
> At least I hope so or that lil mynx @Mkang14 would surely be headed
> for a quick deactivation.
> At the very least a spanking or 2


I agreed with you until the spanking part. ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> It shouldn't be which is worse, but rather both are wrong and unwanted. My point was just how people react differently to hearing a male driver was assaulted and/or harassed.


Trust me I get it and I'm there with you. But unfortunately many dont see it that way.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> _"I would've never thought so many female pax would be acting this way."_
> 
> Only in the fantasies of many male drivers whose brains lie to them.
> The same male drivers who end up accused of
> ...


I don't think all can be fantasy though since I've even had women pax tell me she wasn't wearing underwear. I shudder at what that rider would've said to a male driver.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I agreed with you until the spanking part. ?


It's TRUE. Fun to be a little crazy when someone cant actually get through the phone and jump you.

But in the real world the last thing that you want and specifically in a tight space like the car is someone to cross the line.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> This made me laugh. It's like me saying a neighbor accused my docile dog of biting her child, and then posting an article about a pitbull that _actually_ tore the face off of a child.
> 
> As far as we know, OP isn't a felon and he didn't climb into the backseat and fondle/assault a teenager. But, all other parts of the stories match up perfectly! :laugh:


Correct
"As far as we know"


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I'm surprised she got to get on you and put her tongue deep in your throat so fast you didn't realize...
> 
> If I were to try to change seats in the front, it would take me a minute...
> 
> Either you are a turtle o she is a cheetah.


I think she is one of those vampires from Twilight.



Mkang14 said:


> Well I'm in my 30s soooo we know your answer stud muffin ?


Many of the guys on this site are in their 60s and 70s. Lots or retirees doing rideshare.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I don't think all can be fantasy though since I've even had women pax tell me she wasn't wearing underwear. I shudder at what that rider would've said to a male driver.


Don't women confide in each other
in a way they wouldn't to a male?



OldBay said:


> I think she is one of those vampires from Twilight.
> 
> 
> Many of the guys on this site are in their 60s and 70s. Lots or retirees doing rideshare.


 agreed
Many drivers on this site are Septuagenarian.
I'm in the 20s, many members Often sound like my Grandparents:
Out of touch
Out of energy
Out of luck
Out 2 lunch


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Don't women confide in each other
> in a way they wouldn't to a male?


Yes, to their friends. But not a stranger, unless they're drunk and talking to other women in a bathroom at the bar.

This generation is so different, and they put it all out there, literally. That woman and her friends were fun, minus knowing what she wasn't wearing and how horny they were. They laughed when I told her if she stained my seats she was getting a cleaning fee. And yes, they tipped me.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> If you were a female driver (which you are) and the rider was a male would you be ok with some random dude jumping on you and forcing his tongue down your throat? Would you care how he looked.


The answer is "It depends." If I was attracted to the guy, I'd be fine with it.

I've been kissed by plenty of smokers, even though I quit a long time ago. I've never found it to be an impediment.

I think there's something else some of the commenters here are missing. And quite possibly the Original Poster too. That is:

Just because she said she was playing him for his money, that doesn't mean it was true. He may or may not have money, and she may or may not care all that much.

You know how some women tell guys they have a boyfriend, to shut them down?

Maybe it was just something she said, because she wanted to fool around with the Original Poster.

If you don't want to play with her, just politely say "No thanks." Or even better, make up your own excuse: "Sorry, I can't right now. Give me your number and I'll call you later."

Saying to her "WTF are you doing?" is not a requirement, unless you're feeling particularly moralistic. And he might actually be an a**hole, you don't know what went on earlier in their evening.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> The answer is "It depends." If I was attracted to the guy, I'd be fine with.
> 
> I've been kissed by plenty of smokers, even though I quit a long time ago. I've never found it to be an impediment.
> 
> ...


If you were a female driver?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Invisible said:


> While your post is funny, it illustrates the double standard. People make jokes when it involves a male driver and female pax.
> 
> But no one whose trying to earn a living should be subjected to unwanted touching or advances. I would've never thought so many female pax would be acting this way.


Of course, you are right. But the double standard comes into play because let's be real - for a lot of men this would be a fantasy, not an assault.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Of course, you are right. But the double standard comes into play because let's be real - for a lot of men this would be a fantasy, not an assault.


Correct.

And also is true that online we are different than in real life.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Of course, you are right. But the double standard comes into play because let's be real - for a lot of men this would be a fantasy, not an assault.


Lots of women fantasize about rape, but that doesn't mean they actually want it to happen.

Saying that because men fantasize about being jumped by a stranger, misses that they aren't neccessarily fantasizing about *that* stranger, and certainly not while working.

I think some women have a distorted view of men, that they are wholly led by their dicks. Maybe true for 13-21 year olds.

And of course men perpetuate this kind of thinking because as as man its a matter of pride to be "up" for everything.

Most guys are either with someone or working on getting with someone, they don't want some random drunk chick jumping them.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I think some women have adistorted view of men, that they are wholly led by their dicks. Maybe true for 13-21 year olds.


Thinking with the wrong head drops by 1% per decade after age 21.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> If you don't want to play with her, just politely say "No thanks." Or even better, make up your own excuse: "Sorry, I can't right now. Give me your number and I'll call you later."


Women handle rejection even worse than men.

Guaranteed 1*, maybe she keys car door, probably says "oh, you're gay, I didn't know."


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Women handle rejection even worse than men.


Women handle rejection calling 911 saying they've been attacked.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I wouldn't be okay with that in real life.
> 
> But I am a driver talking to another driver ONLINE... it was a joke just trying to have a laugh ?‍♀


It all depends on the context.

Like if you're a female bumper car driver and a hot male bumper car pax jumps on you, then it's cool and funny.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Women handle rejection calling 911 saying they've been attacked.


When the police ask her if the assault allegation is true and it will mean he goes to prison for 25 years, she says, "Maybe only a year or two would be enough to teach him a lesson." ( <-- this is actually a true story from a few years back.)


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Women handle rejection even worse than men.


I dont buy that. You have to be gentle with how you reject a guy or he will cuss you out and say something like "get over yourself, you ain't shit" . Women have adapted to letting men down easy in fear of retaliation.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Women handle rejection even worse than men.
> 
> Guaranteed 1*, maybe she keys car door, probably says "oh, you're gay, I didn't know."


Men have more practice.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Men have more practice.


Its true. Men know they are rolling the dice.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> "get over yourself, you ain't shit"


I've heard that from enough guys that get rejected at the gas station, bar, club or mall or whatever.

"well she wasn't that hot any way" Even though they did all that work going up to them. If you go cold approaching the opposite sex, you don't just do it because they weren't that hot LOL.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Lots of women fantasize about rape, but that doesn't mean they actually want it to happen.


Please step away from the porn. I don't know one woman who fantasizes about that.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Correct.
> 
> And also is true that online we are different than in real life.


I might be a little braver online but I'm very much the exact same person. No persona here.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Men have more practice.


Real men know how to handle rejection. Insecure boys on the other hand....


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I actually played the _gay card_ once... for 6 months.

It was pretty cool and funny to spend 6 months hearing everything this girl would say about me, and about her own life.

Women are naughty ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Lots of women fantasize about rape, but that doesn't mean they actually want it to happen.
> 
> Saying that because men fantasize about being jumped by a stranger, misses that they aren't neccessarily fantasizing about *that* stranger, and certainly not while working.
> 
> ...


Notice that I said "a lot." Not even "most."


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I might be a little braver online but I'm very much the exact same person. No persona here.


Me too. I mean that here a guy says "a girl jumped over me" and I say "was she hot?".

In real life I'd be like "wtf was wrong with her?".


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Women handle rejection even worse than men


Now who's making generalizations?



Chorch said:


> Me too. I mean that here a guy says "a girl jumped over me" and I say "was she hot?".
> 
> In real life I'd be like "wtf was wrong with her?".


Well yeah, that's just humor.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Before I knew what was happening she shoved her tongue down my throat and full on grabbed my "Johnson". I said to her as I pushed her off, _I said to her as I shoved my hand down her pants going straight for her "Oh" button . . . ._

This could have been such a great story.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Drunk shift tonight. I only drive surges, no base rates. Knew tonight would be surging at a certain spot so I went out. Declining rides (17% acceptance rate) and bang 2.5x ride....accept. Couple gets in and disgusting display of PDA. Calling each other "kissy face, love kitten, smoochie, pookie bear", and lots of stupid cliche' names you've ever heard! I wanted to barf! As we get close to the drop off the woman says "I'm tired and I think I just want to go home sweetie". Showed them how to enter a second stop....all good. Kissy face gets out and says to get his girl home safe and gives me a $20. "No problem, I'll get her home safe"
> 
> 2 minutes into the ride she asks me to stop at a 7-11 convenience store and hands me $5. Fine with that, all good. She gets back to the car but this time sits in the front passenger seat. Tells me she was dying for a cigarette cause "that a-hole thinks I've quit". Starts telling me what a D-bag he is and only stays with "The a-hole" cause his family has a lot of money.
> 
> We pull up to her apartment complex, time to get out. She caught me off-guard and literally dove over the center console on top of me. Before I knew what was happening she shoved her tongue down my throat and full on grabbed my "Johnson". I said to her as I pushed her off, "WTH are you doing"! Long story short she was really pissed that I wouldn't go in with her. As I drove away I was like SMH. I actually feel really bad for her fiancé, "kissy face". He has no idea how bad he's getting played.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I'm surprised she got to get on you and put her tongue deep in your throat so fast you didn't realize...
> 
> If I were to try to change seats in the front, it would take me a minute...
> 
> Either you are a turtle o she is a cheetah.


I wonder, had it been a guy in the front seat, would you have let HIM get on you so quick?


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

*the morning after*


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Seamus said:


> She caught me off-guard and literally dove over the center console on top of me. Before I knew what was happening she shoved her tongue down my throat and full on grabbed my "Johnson". I said to her as I pushed her off, "WTH are you doing"! Long story short she was really pissed that I wouldn't go in with her. As I drove away I was like SMH. I actually feel really bad for her fiancé, "kissy face". He has no idea how bad he's getting played.


Dashcam clip, or it didn't happen.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Wow. She probably was drunk AF. She practically got to 2nd base in a couple seconds, and you resisted the temptation.
> Many drivers would have just done it. The potential harm to her, makes it not right. Plus her fiancee trusted you to get her home safe.
> There was a couple threads lately of drivers boasting of taking advantage of situations like this, made me sick.
> 
> You did the right thing.


Drunk woman jumps on a guy wanting sex but he should say no. She's under the influence of alcohol and not capable of giving consent / responsible for her actions.

Same woman gets behind the wheel of her car and starts driving. Gets pulled over by the law. "It's ok, officer, I'm under the influence of alcohol and am not responsible for my actions"

I detect a break in the common sense continuum.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Can you post your picture on here? It's just head up of the mugshot we will all soon see after she files a police report accusing you of rape. Get a dash cam! People are evil.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Wow. She probably was drunk AF. She practically got to 2nd base in a couple seconds, and you resisted the temptation.
> Many drivers would have just done it. The potential harm to her, makes it not right. Plus her fiancee trusted you to get her home safe.
> There was a couple threads lately of drivers boasting of taking advantage of situations like this, made me sick.
> 
> You did the right thing.


Thank you. I have a wife and 4 kids and I do this for supplemental income for my family. Not looking for problems.



New Uber said:


> Can you post your picture on here? It's just head up of the mugshot we will all soon see after she files a police report accusing you of rape. Get a dash cam! People are evil.


I wouldn't take 1 single ride ever without my dashcam. Full audio and video on every ride, No worries.



Christinebitg said:


> The answer is "It depends." If I was attracted to the guy, I'd be fine with it.
> 
> I've been kissed by plenty of smokers, even though I quit a long time ago. I've never found it to be an impediment.
> 
> ...


I have been invited in before and I always politely decline. In this case I was caught off guard and that was just my reaction.



ariel5466 said:


> Could've been a sexy story but you just had to go and do the right thing, huh? ?


LOL, would have made for a much better thread!


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Drunk shift tonight. I only drive surges, no base rates. Knew tonight would be surging at a certain spot so I went out. Declining rides (17% acceptance rate) and bang 2.5x ride....accept. Couple gets in and disgusting display of PDA. Calling each other "kissy face, love kitten, smoochie, pookie bear", and lots of stupid cliche' names you've ever heard! I wanted to barf! As we get close to the drop off the woman says "I'm tired and I think I just want to go home sweetie". Showed them how to enter a second stop....all good. Kissy face gets out and says to get his girl home safe and gives me a $20. "No problem, I'll get her home safe"
> 
> 2 minutes into the ride she asks me to stop at a 7-11 convenience store and hands me $5. Fine with that, all good. She gets back to the car but this time sits in the front passenger seat. Tells me she was dying for a cigarette cause "that a-hole thinks I've quit". Starts telling me what a D-bag he is and only stays with "The a-hole" cause his family has a lot of money.
> 
> We pull up to her apartment complex, time to get out. She caught me off-guard and literally dove over the center console on top of me. Before I knew what was happening she shoved her tongue down my throat and full on grabbed my "Johnson". I said to her as I pushed her off, "WTH are you doing"! Long story short she was really pissed that I wouldn't go in with her. As I drove away I was like SMH. I actually feel really bad for her fiancé, "kissy face". He has no idea how bad he's getting played.


In the Spanish world that is called "Queznos".


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

you’ll never see everything.

Trust me...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I don't know one woman who fantasizes about that.


I think that the author Nancy Friday would take issue with whether some women fantasize about being raped.

The likelihood that you know a woman who has fantasized about being raped is pretty high. She just hasn't shared that with you.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Drunk shift tonight. I only drive surges, no base rates. Knew tonight would be surging at a certain spot so I went out. Declining rides (17% acceptance rate) and bang 2.5x ride....accept. Couple gets in and disgusting display of PDA. Calling each other "kissy face, love kitten, smoochie, pookie bear", and lots of stupid cliche' names you've ever heard! I wanted to barf! As we get close to the drop off the woman says "I'm tired and I think I just want to go home sweetie". Showed them how to enter a second stop....all good. Kissy face gets out and says to get his girl home safe and gives me a $20. "No problem, I'll get her home safe"
> 
> 2 minutes into the ride she asks me to stop at a 7-11 convenience store and hands me $5. Fine with that, all good. She gets back to the car but this time sits in the front passenger seat. Tells me she was dying for a cigarette cause "that a-hole thinks I've quit". Starts telling me what a D-bag he is and only stays with "The a-hole" cause his family has a lot of money.
> 
> We pull up to her apartment complex, time to get out. She caught me off-guard and literally dove over the center console on top of me. Before I knew what was happening she shoved her tongue down my throat and full on grabbed my "Johnson". I said to her as I pushed her off, "WTH are you doing"! Long story short she was really pissed that I wouldn't go in with her. As I drove away I was like SMH. I actually feel really bad for her fiancé, "kissy face". He has no idea how bad he's getting played.


_WINNING!_



Christinebitg said:


> I think that the author Nancy Friday would take issue with whether some women fantasize about being raped.
> 
> The likelihood that you know a woman who has fantasized about being raped is pretty high. She just hasn't shared that with you.


One of our prominent board members has a Rape fantasy. @Cableguynoe failed to help her, but I certainly would not


----------



## uberdonkey99 (Jun 12, 2018)

My opinion of females has changed a lot after doing this job.

I literally had a married women jump from the backseat into the front seat while we were doing 60mph on the highway.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

uberdonkey99 said:


> My opinion of females has changed a lot after doing this job.
> 
> I literally had a married women jump from the backseat into the front seat while we were doing 60mph on the highway.


Of all females? That's a bit extreme.


----------



## uberdonkey99 (Jun 12, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Of all females? That's a bit extreme.


It is what it is.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

uberdonkey99 said:


> I literally had a married women jump from the backseat into the front seat while we were doing 60mph on the highway.


What on earth was she trying to accomplish by doing that?


----------



## uberdonkey99 (Jun 12, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> What on earth was she trying to accomplish by doing that?


We were approaching her destination after having a lengthy chat on relationships.

She did not exit the vehicle when we got there until I said I got another pickup.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Also as a follow up .. if it was me would you push me off?


I would not...but make sure it's easier for you to do whatever you desire...???


----------



## Uberladysf777 (Nov 27, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> If I had to guess I think male drivers get touched by female pax in worse ways.
> 
> There is that understanding for many that you don't just jump on a female driver. For male drivers you hear more often that they are the ones always commiting sexual advances, which would put them at risk for situations like this.


I've had a male pax sitting in the front seat, suddenly with no warning, grab my breast and not let go until I screamed at him! 
I really dislike having males in the front seat. I also had a neurotic woman possibly off her meds, sit in the front seat and grab my steering wheel and also try to honk my horn!! I dropped her off at a middle school and she told me she was a teacher!!!??‍♀??‍♀


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uberladysf777 said:


> I've had a male pax sitting in the front seat, suddenly with no warning, grab my breast and not let go until I screamed at him!
> I really dislike having males in the front seat. I also had a neurotic woman possibly off her meds, sit in the front seat and grab my steering wheel and also try to honk my horn!! I dropped her off at a middle school and she told me she was a teacher!!!??‍♀??‍♀


The times when I faced issues they were either drunk or had some sort of of mental issue. Then there are the tapers and patters. But still not to the extent of what you faced. That's terrifying.

Do you work nights? Back when I was working more during 5pm to 8pm commuitng times I hardly faced any issues.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

I actually have a similar story. 

but I didn't get jumped unfortunately


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Also as a follow up .. if it was me would you push me off?


You're sooo bad ?


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm sorry to say this _but I don't believe you._

*Nobody tips on Uber!*


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I think that the author Nancy Friday would take issue with whether some women fantasize about being raped.
> 
> The likelihood that you know a woman who has fantasized about being raped is pretty high. She just hasn't shared that with you.


I think theres a difference here.

A woman can fantasize about a man dominating her. It's still something she wants.

Actual rape is unwanted.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

uberdonkey99 said:


> My opinion of females has changed a lot after doing this job.
> 
> I literally had a married women jump from the backseat into the front seat while we were doing 60mph on the highway.


I had a girl do that to me when we were going 45 on a narrow winding street. I pushed her back into the back seat. She was just stoned and wanted to sit up front.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

The whole dang entire thread...


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I think theres a difference here.


??


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> ??


Oh stop ?‍♀?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Oh stop ?‍♀?


In fact there's a huge difference??


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I think theres a difference here.
> 
> A woman can fantasize about a man dominating her. It's still something she wants.


It's always better when a woman explains this, so I'm glad you did. I thought about it, but I was like nah I'll wait for a lady first.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I think theres a difference here.
> 
> A woman can fantasize about a man dominating her. It's still something she wants.
> 
> Actual rape is unwanted.


Can't wait to live in a world when rapists are women. How peaceful would that be.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

songoku said:


> Can't wait to live in a world when rapists are women. How peaceful would that be.


Should have said person. There are woman that commit this act.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Should have said person. There are woman that commit this act.


I still can't imagine how ???


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

your lucky you werent reported and deactivated for sexual assault for rejecting her...


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I think theres a difference here.
> 
> A woman can fantasize about a man dominating her. It's still something she wants.
> 
> Actual rape is unwanted.


I think perhaps what @Christinebitg was referring to was something like a fantasy "rape" role play. And that is most definitely a thing.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

Has she filed rape charges against you yet?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I think perhaps what @Christinebitg was referring to was something like a fantasy "rape" role play. And that is most definitely a thing.


Let me be more specific.

There are women who sometimes fantasize about being raped. Not just dominated, but forcibly raped.

None of them want it to actually happen. It's just a fantasy, that's all.

Guys sometimes have fantasies they think about too. Exciting ones. But not always things they would want to have occur in real life.


----------



## ThatGuyPaul (Apr 26, 2019)

Yep....balding....and fat..... this has and probably will never happen....


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Oh no! :errwhat: I have one of these but non Uber :laugh:

Long story short:
Had a friend who was into me but oh no not gonna happen, so I hooked her up with a friend but said you have to bring a friend for me or I won't let you in :laugh::laugh::laugh:
She comes over and brings said friend-Now listen party people, I'm not unattractive and I have a STELLAR personality but to this girl I was THAT DUDE. Don't know what it was but she was super into your boy. So about 5 minutes into meet and great I have an exchange with the young lady and she jumps into my arms. Well I'm no punk so I took her upstairs and she did some terrible things, A2M type things :yuck: IMHO I make no judgments and was rather interested in meeting up with this little lady again. Shortly after they all leave, but my friend had not completed his mission so the ladies took him with them. I BEGGED him no to go because I didn't want him to hate me, my friend was not a very attractive woman and the linebacker build was not really winning any beauty contests but he was drunk and went.

When he got to my house EARLY (6:30 on a Sat) he looked disgusted. Now he did not know what happened with the young lady I was with since they left in a hurry, just that we had hooked up since he could hear it and she decided to go into their room after we were done fully naked. Why was he so disgusted though? Well it had to do with why they left so fast-apparently they were late to a party. When they got there the young lady I had spent time with took off running, my friend asked where she was going but then he saw. She jumped into a guys arms and started kissing him passionately. :yuck: My friend asked who that was and found out it was her boyfriend/fiancee -o:

I asked him if she happened to brush or chew gum or anything like that and he said no, why? So I told him what happened and he said "No wonder it smelled like  all the way there!"

ahahahahahaha!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberPrius11 said:


> Oh no! :errwhat: I have one of these but non Uber :laugh:
> 
> Long story short:
> Had a friend who was into me but oh no not gonna happen, so I hooked her up with a friend but said you have to bring a friend for me or I won't let you in :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> ...


I need some mind bleach to get rid of the memory of your post! But I will admit, I didn't need to look up A2M ?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

UberPrius11 said:


> Oh no! :errwhat: I have one of these but non Uber :laugh:
> 
> Long story short:
> Had a friend who was into me but oh no not gonna happen, so I hooked her up with a friend but said you have to bring a friend for me or I won't let you in :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> ...


She had Zactly Disease.

Her breath smelled zactly like your butt?


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> She had Zactly Disease.
> 
> Her breath smelled zactly like your butt?


Oh boy, I think that would be a different type of lady! Smelled zactly like HER butt :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:



Disgusted Driver said:


> I need some mind bleach to get rid of the memory of your post! But I will admit, I didn't need to look up A2M ?


No, I left that part out-but since you asked! :laugh:

When my friend was at the linebacker lady's house after dropping off the cheater he told me about how he was making his tattoos disappear, now he has a lot of tattoos so let me be more clear. He has two matching tattoos on his forearms. He's not a small man, 6' roughneck type guy. He said he could make his entire tattoo disappear........think about that. finger, hand, wrist forearm......my god man!!!!!!!


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Sf who ?‍♀


Dayuuuuummmn, Gina



Amos69 said:


> _WINNING!_
> 
> 
> One of our prominent board members has a Rape fantasy. @Cableguynoe failed to help her, but I certainly would not


I've been with a woman who wanted that, I'm too nice. That kind of role play I found severely disturbing.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

JaredJ said:


> I would've mailed the guy a note lighting her up. last thing the world needs is a bad marriage with kids that have to bear her insanity.


Yeah, I usually stay out of things but if I had dashcam footage I'd be tempted to track him down and show it to him. The man gave me a $20 tip so I would have to look out for him. Also maybe she was just messed up or something and they would work through it. Either way he deserves to know.

Now if I didn't have dashcam footage then I'd just keep my mouth shut because I know there is no way he'd believe me anyway.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Yeah, I usually stay out of things but if I had dashcam footage I'd be tempted to track him down and show it to him. The man gave me a $20 tip so I would have to look out for him. Also maybe she was just messed up or something and they would work through it. Either way he deserves to know.
> 
> Now if I didn't have dashcam footage then I'd just keep my mouth shut because I know there is no way he'd believe me anyway.


Men aren't like women, this guy probably isn't going to want to shake your hand and say thank you. He will be mad and take it out on you, then on her. You think I was even tempted to find the mystery ? mouth boyfriend after I found out? Oh no sir, not me! She did him dirty and I fell that it will all come to light on it's own.

Too many times a guy catches his wife/girlfriend cheating and goes right after the other guy. I don't understand, unless he was your friend what did he owe you? She's the one doing you dirty not him! Women seem to get it (most times-every group has crazies) and I think that is why that dynamic plays.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

UberPrius11 said:


> Oh boy, I think that would be a different type of lady! Smelled zactly like HER butt :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> 
> He has two matching tattoos on his forearms. He's not a small man, 6' roughneck type guy. He said he could make his entire tattoo disappear........think about that. finger, hand, wrist forearm......my god man!!!!!!!


How ???

Ps: Man, It took me 10 minutes to figure out what you tried to say in the previous A2M post? Still not sure, is A2M ass to mouth?


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Drunk shift tonight. I only drive surges, no base rates. Knew tonight would be surging at a certain spot so I went out. Declining rides (17% acceptance rate) and bang 2.5x ride....accept. Couple gets in and disgusting display of PDA. Calling each other "kissy face, love kitten, smoochie, pookie bear", and lots of stupid cliche' names you've ever heard! I wanted to barf! As we get close to the drop off the woman says "I'm tired and I think I just want to go home sweetie". Showed them how to enter a second stop....all good. Kissy face gets out and says to get his girl home safe and gives me a $20. "No problem, I'll get her home safe"
> 
> 2 minutes into the ride she asks me to stop at a 7-11 convenience store and hands me $5. Fine with that, all good. She gets back to the car but this time sits in the front passenger seat. Tells me she was dying for a cigarette cause "that a-hole thinks I've quit". Starts telling me what a D-bag he is and only stays with "The a-hole" cause his family has a lot of money.
> 
> We pull up to her apartment complex, time to get out. She caught me off-guard and literally dove over the center console on top of me. Before I knew what was happening she shoved her tongue down my throat and full on grabbed my "Johnson". I said to her as I pushed her off, "WTH are you doing"! Long story short she was really pissed that I wouldn't go in with her. As I drove away I was like SMH. I actually feel really bad for her fiancé, "kissy face". He has no idea how bad he's getting played.


Then you woke up in a cold sweat, nice dream.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UberPrius11 said:


> Oh no! :errwhat: I have one of these but non Uber :laugh:
> 
> Long story short:
> Had a friend who was into me but oh no not gonna happen, so I hooked her up with a friend but said you have to bring a friend for me or I won't let you in :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> ...


Smells like Tainted Love


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Smells like Tainted Love


Damnit, that's not a song I want stuck in my head. ????


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Rog'O Datto said:


> Damnit, that's not a song I want stuck in my head. ????


Baby baby
Where did our love go?


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Yeah, I usually stay out of things but if I had dashcam footage I'd be tempted to track him down and show it to him. The man gave me a $20 tip so I would have to look out for him. Also maybe she was just messed up or something and they would work through it. Either way he deserves to know.
> 
> Now if I didn't have dashcam footage then I'd just keep my mouth shut because I know there is no way he'd believe me anyway.


I wouldn't recommend tracking him down and tell him that truth. Your good doing is not appreciated and you might even get screwed. You don't want to break the new to a man that his wife/gf is a *****, do you?


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Baby baby
> Where did our love go?


?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Poor Seamus, the spirochetes need travel mere inches to your brain from your tongue.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Tipped $25 and you got your esophagus licked. Sounds like a productive night.


Not to mention his "Johnson"!!


----------



## Agent Cam (Aug 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> This ended much different than I thought, when I was reading it. i feel so bad for the guy. She's using him for money, while he genuinely cares for her. What a ***** she is.
> 
> Did you report her to Uber?


It was probably his account. Oh vey?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Agent Cam said:


> It was probably his account. Oh vey?


It's a great way for the fiancée to find out. Report to Uber, and let them notify him what his fiancée was doing. It'll save one future divorce from happening.


----------



## Agent Cam (Aug 2, 2019)

Seriously agree with you. He definitely needs to know. You'd fe doing him a huge favor. Take it from one who has learned the hard way lol.



Invisible said:


> It's a great way for the fiancée to find out. Report to Uber, and let them notify him what his fiancée was doing. It'll save one future divorce from happening.


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Also as a follow up .. if it was me would you push me off?


Short answer: No. Long answer: See short answer.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Agent Cam said:


> Seriously agree with you. He definitely needs to know. You'd fe doing him a huge favor. Take it from one who has learned the hard way lol.


That sucks. Hope you found someone loyal.


----------



## gonzotildawn (May 28, 2016)

Seamus said:


> We pull up to her apartment complex, time to get out. She caught me off-guard and literally dove over the center console on top of me. Before I knew what was happening she shoved her tongue down my throat and full on grabbed my "Johnson".


Johnson & Johnson


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

songoku said:


> How ???
> 
> Ps: Man, It took me 10 minutes to figure out what you tried to say in the previous A2M post? Still not sure, is A2M ass to mouth?


AAhhhhhhh the old Dirty Sanchez eh?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Could've been a sexy story but you just had to go and do the right thing, huh? ?









OldBay said:


> Lots of women fantasize about rape, but that doesn't mean they actually want it to happen.
> 
> Saying that because men fantasize about being jumped by a stranger, misses that they aren't neccessarily fantasizing about *that* stranger, and certainly not while working.
> 
> ...


Especially since, if she's not careful she could break it... (yes, it's a thing, for those that don't know)


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

songoku said:


> How ???
> 
> Ps: Man, It took me 10 minutes to figure out what you tried to say in the previous A2M post? Still not sure, is A2M ass to mouth?


Lol yes

Google fisting if you still can't figure out he got his tattoo to disappear


----------

